# Pre-E Spring Application+Aeration



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone. I hope that all is well with Irma making landfall this week- I may have taken the opportunity to get my last fert application down of the year, especially with the cooler temps we have been experiencing in Atlanta  .

Now, thinking ahead to next year: usually, I do an aeration of the lawn in mid to late May, per the bermuda care calendar I follow. However, after doing some research, I have found that aeration will actually disturb the pre-e barrier laid down in early spring.

How do ya'll combat this? Should I simply move the aeration to the beginning of the year in conjunction with the pre-e applicaiton (laying the pre-emergent down right after aeration)? Or simply do another application after the aeration in May?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

please read the following

http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_perfect_timing/

Basically there have been numerous studies conducted that show aeration after pre-m is laid will not negatively effect the the pre-m barrier.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I have been wondering the same thing. I'll need to verticut in the spring and at the same time I'm thinking about aerating and sanding. I wanted to wait until the grass was growing so that it would help lock down the sand because my front is somewhat sloped. I'd hate to put down pre e and then risk messing up the barrier. I definitely need to aerate though. I'll most likely be aerating twice a year for the next few years.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I've aerated and verticut multiple times after pre-e without disturbing my barrier. I'm using prodiamine. I'm use half the year rate twice a year, one in spring and then fall.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

high leverage said:


> please read the following
> 
> http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_perfect_timing/
> 
> Basically there have been numerous studies conducted that show aeration after pre-m is laid will not negatively effect the the pre-m barrier.





Iriasj2009 said:


> please read the following


Much appreciated for the article and commentary. It sounds like disrupting the barrier via mechanical methods is false then?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have to take issue with that article. It looks like it was written by someone who makes money selling core aeration. The following statement is idiotic:

_A common misconception is that spring aeration will break the pre-emergent crabgrass control barrier. "If the turf is good and dense, core aeration won't compromise the pre-emerge barrier," says Karl Danneberger, professor of turfgrass science at Ohio State University. "If the turf is thin, you might get some crabgrass germination, but aerating probably is needed to help turf thicken up."_

What does turf thickness have to do with the pre-emergent barrier?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Here's another. I'm sure if I looked harder I can find more.

http://www.turfrepublic.com/2015/05...o-aerify-when-using-a-preemergence-herbicide/


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

the same co that does my aeration in May also applies my pre-emergents (specticle flo) and they don't worry about the 'barrier' and I'm weed free


----------

